# Stunica & Erasmus



## Thomas2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has studied Stunica's _"Erasmus of Rotterdam Blasphemies and Impieties"_ which he drafted in the fall of 1521 and presented to Pope Leo X. This was in three books with extensive critical argumentation prefacing each with a personal letter to Pope Leo X laying out his charges by way of evidence. Pope Leo X forbade it's printing, but he died in December of that year, and Stunica proceeded with a severely edited version removing the bulk of his arguments - I think this printing was only 54 pages long, and is vastly different from the original three books.

If anyone has done any work in this area I would like to discuss it and pick your brain a bit.

Cordially,

Thomas


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

The controversy between Erasmus and James (Jacobus) Lopez Stunica (d. 1530/1531) is one that I have come across reference to in my studies, but I have not read Stunica's works or Erasmus' rebuttal. Stunica was an editor of the Complutensian Polyglot, supervised by Cardinal Cisneros (Ximenes). 

For what it's worth, I have found some interesting references to the controversy here and here.


----------

